# Computer Auto Shutdown (HELP)



## mrbad395 (Mar 19, 2013)

i realise that my cpu fan started to spin faster that usual and making louder noise.then i open up the case and clean some of the dust in the heatsink.
after i put back all together.my computer become worse.after boot up,i opened my facebook and suddenly the computer auto shutdown.note that my computer shutdown in a blink.when i try to boot it back the same thing happen.before i started to clen the heatsink the problem does not occur except the fan making louder noise.plz help me.the computer even cant last for 3 minute.

*sorry for bad english

my spec is :
Intel Pentium Dual Core 1.9GHz
3GB Ram
RadeonHD 4650


----------



## TheJohnBoy (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you remove the heatsink from the CPU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you use compressed/canned air to clean the CPU heatsink/fan?
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## mrbad395 (Mar 19, 2013)

TheJohnBoy said:


> Did you remove the heatsink from the CPU?


ermm.i dont think i remove the heatsink.i dont take out anything.i just remove some big dust.

Tyree-i dont use canned air compresser because i dont have one


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Compressed/canned air is the only way to thoroughly clean the heatsink fins.
Canned air can be purchased at any PC Shop as well as many retail stores.



Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

unless your pappa has a compressor with an air hose! use that if available its free and has an unlimited supply! or be daring and take it to the local gas station where there are free or .25$ air hoses.

I would stop using your computer in the meantime. Indeed, it sounds like something is overheating, most likely the cpu if its shutting down so soon after boot.. I would remove your heatsink from the cpu and inspect the thermal paste - it will look greyish and clay-like. Most likely with the age of your setup the thermal paste is totally dried out and not working. Report back with your findings!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Those are far to powerful follow Tyree's advice


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dr. wOrM said:


> unless your pappa has a compressor with an air hose! use that if available its free and has an unlimited supply! or be daring and take it to the local gas station where there are free or .25$ air hoses.


Both sources, especially the gas station, will include moisture with the air.
The gas station line would most likely have an air chuck attached to it so that's not usable for the intended purpose.
I use a commercial compressor but it has moisture traps and I regulate the pressure to 15 P.S.I.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I also use a single stage compressor with moisture traps and filtration.

I regulate to approximately 25psig.


----------

